# My Wife is something special !!!!!!



## fivebk (Jan 3, 2010)

My wife went to do laundry this morning, came back into the front room and told me that we needed to do something different in covering the bulk aging carboys. So after getting the sewing machine and some material out she set out to make my carboys some pull string blankets. My carboys are now perfectly happy and snug in their blankets ready for a long winters nap.






With the way it looks around here It's gonna be awhile before the snow goes anywhere.

Here are some pics
















































BOB


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 3, 2010)

now that is CUTE! the carboy blankets!

the snow looks like that here too!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2010)

That does look really cool, before I would have wanted to hide that corner but now I would want to show it off!






We do not have snow like that here!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2010)

They look snug as a bug in a rug!

Very nice (snow excluded).....


----------



## Waldo (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## grapeman (Jan 4, 2010)

And if you get too cold, have her make you one also andy just draw the string up around your neck! They do look great.


Yep, that's snow alright! I hope that isn't the wood furnace smokestack in that first picture with snow. Looks like the wind has blown plenty there too.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome carboy covers!!!!






And OMG, I am glad I live in AZ!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 5, 2010)

At least half the year you are!





The other half......







uavwmn said:


> And OMG, I am glad I live in AZ!!!!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice covers. You're a lucky guy to have a gal make stuff like that for you.
Enjoy the snow.


----------



## fivebk (Jan 6, 2010)

I Am online tonight to officially state that I am tired of all the snow and cold.



We have had 30+ inches of snow over the last 3 weeks plus wind with every snow. We got another 6 in. today and yea the wind just came up to about 35 miles an hour.

We have not had a winter like this since 1996. The local weather station just reported that we are to receive brutally cold temps and windchills of -35 for the next couple of days. On the brite side it can't last forever" CAN IT " ??????


BOB


----------



## vcasey (Jan 6, 2010)

Gosh I hope winter goes away soon! It's actually supposed to get colder here after a 1 day warm (sort of) up. I know I'm complaining and its mild here compared to there but I live here for a reason. The snow does look pretty Bob but I can't imagine living where it snows. At least your carboys have nice coats.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 6, 2010)

fivebk said:


> I Am online tonight to officially state that I am tired of all the snow and cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you say "Ice Age?"


----------



## fivebk (Jan 6, 2010)

Rich , GEE thanks!!!!

BOB


----------



## Big Ike (Jan 7, 2010)

This winter is another sign that our obsession is extremely important to the global environment. We must make every effort to properly degas our fermented beverages so that we release the CO2 and help warm the planet.






BTW, love the carboy covers. Your wife is a peach!


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 7, 2010)

hey

show us a picture of your green grass vineyard now......hummmmmmmmmmmm!
bet it looks different 

rrawhide

ps it was 60 here today but lots of cold wet fog.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 7, 2010)

Does make you wonder about global warming just a bit but on the other hand there is no disputing that glaciers that have been around since the dawn of the ice age are disappearing faster than ever.

I see more wood pellets in my near future!


----------



## fivebk (Jan 7, 2010)

rrawhide, Ask and you shall receive




































BOB


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 7, 2010)

Wine making is at worst CO2 neutral. All of the carbon in the sugar was originally atmospheric CO2, so when we ferment the sugar we are just giving it back.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 7, 2010)

I love that last picture! The sun reflecting between the sides of the picture is great. I assume it is the window and you are behind it in the warmth of the house?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 7, 2010)

Does not look like much fun to be living in MO this week!


----------



## fivebk (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea Rich , I may not be all that smart , BUT , I'm not stupid




Windchill is -22 right now

Mike, Sometimes during the winter months we wonder why we live here , but the rest of the year it's a pretty nice place to be !!

BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 7, 2010)

My inlaws live in Plattsburg, Mo just down the road a bit.

Seems like you got the best of both worlds, Hot and humid Summers and colder than H*** Winters!


----------



## fivebk (Jan 7, 2010)

That sums it up pretty good

BOB


----------



## grapeman (Jan 7, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> My inlaws live in Plattsburg, Mo just down the road a bit.
> 
> Seems like you got the best of both worlds, Hot and humid Summers and colder than H*** Winters!




Hey Mike I am only a few miles away from Plattsburgh also, and I am probably 1500 miles or so awy from your inlaws - here in NY.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 7, 2010)

So which is the correct spelling! The NY way or the MO way?


----------



## fivebk (Jan 13, 2010)

I KNOW !!Everyone on here that has read my threads has heard me complain about the weather this winter, but I had to throw some pics on here just to prove that there are sometimes beautiful sights that occur during the winter months.
































BOB


----------



## grapeman (Jan 13, 2010)

Only someone from a cold area could appreciate the true beauty of those pictures- and wish they were in the Bahamas about now!


----------



## IQwine (Jan 13, 2010)

Looked The same here as those pics yesterday morning. Just beeeeeuuuttttiiiifffffuuullll.


----------



## nursejohn (Jan 13, 2010)

I know you must be so tired of all the cold weather and snow, but to a central Texas guy, those pictures are beautiful. Thanks for sharing, John.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 13, 2010)

Awesome !!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 14, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> So which is the correct spelling! The NY way or the MO way?




Is there ever a "correct" way to spell anywhere? I will say the one in NY is undoubtedly older, predating the Revolutionary War. My ancestors moved to the area around 1790 from the French settlements in Canada. My Mom's father's side came from Ireland to Mo in the late 1800's.


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 14, 2010)

i think that the colors of his barn is so he can find it again!!!

bawaaaaaaaaaaaaawasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

rrawhide


----------

